# Pumpkin and gingerbread ice cream sandwiches



## kleenex (Aug 2, 2014)

Pumpkin and Gingerbread Ice Cream Sandwiches :: Cannelle et VanilleCannelle et Vanille


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 2, 2014)

I have little sugar pie pumpkins growing in the garden!  Rapture!!!!


----------



## bakechef (Aug 3, 2014)

Those look delicious!

But who the heck would ever wrap their ice cream sandwiches in a ribbon of craft paper and string?  This makes no sense.  These overly stylized blog pictures give me a chuckle.


----------

